# new babies coming soon



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

im very excited as my lovely cat maisy is quiet heavily pregnant with her 3rd and probably her last litter she is due in the next 1-2 weeks and glowing with it cant wait!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome. I am very sorry, but I cannot help but ask: _Is this the kitty who has epilepsy?_


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

omg heidi i was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Welcome. I am very sorry, but I cannot help but ask: _Is this the kitty who has epilepsy?_



god no i have 4 cats in total lotty is the epileptic one i had her neutered as soon as fits started the meds she is on let alone the fits is not compatable with pregnancy x


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

i am so glad to hear it's not the same cat now i feel free to say congrats! YAY! kittens :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Me, too! *BIG sigh of relief* Whew! ...you cannot imagine the breeding horror stories I've heard (mostly with horses, and it sounds a lot like this: _We'll, she's nasty tempered and tries to bite/kick no matter who handles her. She isn't broke to ride and she's run off four farriers who refuse to work on her until she gets some manners put on her. MY vet can't stand her.. But she looks pretty and we can breed her._
8O Some people really do NOT think about the results of breedings like that. 8O 

How close do you think she is? You said maybe in the first weeks of April. I'm not sure I could wait that patiently for kitten pictures! *laughs*
Heidi


----------



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Me, too! *BIG sigh of relief* Whew! ...you cannot imagine the breeding horror stories I've heard (mostly with horses, and it sounds a lot like this: _We'll, she's nasty tempered and tries to bite/kick no matter who handles her. She isn't broke to ride and she's run off four farriers who refuse to work on her until she gets some manners put on her. MY vet can't stand her.. But she looks pretty and we can breed her._
> 8O Some people really do NOT think about the results of breedings like that. 8O
> 
> How close do you think she is? You said maybe in the first weeks of April. I'm not sure I could wait that patiently for kitten pictures! *laughs*
> Heidi



lol ty i counnt have lived with myself if id bred her and it passed on to a kitten the fits are so horrid to see 

its the first time i havnt carefull written down mating dates im thinking no more than ten or so days she is getting huge i can see kittens kicking and she sleeping alot i cant wait!


----------

